# Whats killing my guineas?



## CurLee (Dec 30, 2020)

Broke down and bought some guinea keets a few months back. Turned em out after 7 or 8 weeks into a 6ft kennel. Clipped both wings but that didn't keep em. 

Anyway, I turned out seven and I just heard number 3 get kilt. By the time I ran in the house for a flashlight and firearm all was quiet. They sneak off into the woods to roost but I don't know where. All have disappeared at night. I assume they are roosting in trees which makes me think either an owl or a bobcat is to blame. We have reds in the area but have not seen nor trapped a grey fox. 
Not real familiar with guinea fowl or their roosting habits but I imagine they're up in the tree a ways?


----------



## Dbender (Dec 31, 2020)

Probably a coon. You only need to clip one side. They can't fly lopsided, they can fly on 2 short wings.


----------



## longrangedog (Dec 31, 2020)

You'll eventually lose all if you don't build a coop for them to roost in. You'll still lose some because they build their nest on the ground in a place where they're hidden from view and will get eaten when on the nest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2020)

Great horned owls are picking them off, more than likely.


----------



## CurLee (Dec 31, 2020)

Well turns out they got one and winged another. One wing is hangin by a thread. So two more down, three to go....

I dont know why I didn't consider coons. They're thick too, couldn't keep em out of my canine sets last year. Gonna have to order some DPs.

They have a coop they were raised in but they won't return to it. They do me no good if I penned them up.

Nic, I had something getting my chickens at at a different house, one a night for three days straight. I set a live trap, suspecting a coon or possum, and dang if I didn't catch an owl. Thing was as big as the cage and claws over an inch long. Let him go and he never came back.


----------



## bentleyboys02 (Dec 31, 2020)

VERY WELL BE YOUR NEIGHBORS HOUSE CAT ...


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 31, 2020)

Are they eating them or just killing ?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2020)

Quit havin @Nicodemus over fer sippin in the evenins.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Quit havin @Nicodemus over fer sippin in the evenins.




The truth is, I will kill every guinea that I can. And I will smile as they die.


----------



## Toliver (Dec 31, 2020)

The answer to your question is Everything!  Everything kills guineas.  Sometimes I think the guineas seek out predators and commit suicide.   We can't keep them either.  They just feed the predators; sacrificing themselves to save the chickens and ducks.


----------



## Dbender (Dec 31, 2020)

bentleyboys02 said:


> VERY WELL BE YOUR NEIGHBORS HOUSE CAT ...


Highly unlikely.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 1, 2021)

Guineas are child's play for great horned owls


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 1, 2021)

I was trapping pigeons early one morning right as they were coming off roost and had a GHO take one out of the 50 or so that were around the trap. It was a year before I could get pigeons to come back to that spot. They are awesome hunter/killers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> The truth is, I will kill every guinea that I can. And I will smile as they die.


I despise guineas, the sound they make is like someone scratching a chalkboard to me!


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jan 4, 2021)

Can’t stand em either, my wife almost talked me into getting a few to help control ticks..I’d rather deal with a few ticks around the house.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 14, 2021)

What’s with the guinea hate?  Was about to get some.  My granny used to have them and there wasn’t a snake anywhere around.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 14, 2021)

Many years ago my dad had a dozen, started loosing them, caught a neigborhood dog do'n it -  the dog disappered !    Stopped loosing them.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Feb 3, 2021)

Possums too!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 12, 2021)

Quit clippin their wings ! they make better guard dogs than they do tick eaters. They are not native!


----------



## Son (Feb 13, 2021)

Owls love em


----------



## CurLee (Feb 13, 2021)

shakey gizzard said:


> Quit clippin their wings ! they make better guard dogs than they do tick eaters. They are not native!


That was a preservation method  I took cause my wife spent way too much money on these things. 
I do like them though and this year I will get them on the cheap and let them do their thing.
There are two left.


----------

